# What is your most favorite cory?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What is your most favorite cory and why?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Adolfoi. I got a little team of 4 in my 72 gal and I love their colors but also that they seem to stick together in a neat group as they patrol around . Very cute. Every who sees my tank comments on them the most.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

The axlerodi are my favorites and the metae. I have babies from each group. The babies are so cute, especially the metae
wilma


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I really like panda and sterbai.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I would have to say sterbai is my "back-up" fav. Got a nice fleet of 8 of those going too:

Planet Catfish: sterbai

Here are the others mentioned so far:

Planet Catfish: adolfoi

Planet Catfish: metae

Planet Catfish: axelrodi

Planet Catfish: panda


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently got a pair of C. sodalis, and I'm liking them a lot. However, my current favorites are my C. habrosus, and C. paleatus is nice too.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Corydoras venezuelanus_, beautiful looking and easy to breed.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Corydoras pygmaeus....Pygmy Cories.  They are super cute schooling together in my tank.


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

Tie between sterbai and pygmaeus, both are super cute!


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Panda.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Where is a good source to get cories. Live aquaria is my usual online fish source however they usually do not carry many in stock.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Aquabid and Local Fish Stores.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Bronze and albinos. They are so hardy and very funny to watch. I don't know why I like them more than the others....


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Duplicareus and Orange Lasers.


----------



## melauriga (Mar 20, 2009)

C. habrosus: small enough so that I can have cories but still plenty of room for other fish in a smaller tank, very cute and fun to watch. They are quite an attractive fish too with their dark markings on the side and metallic splotch around the gill covers.


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

I honestly love every single Cory species I have ever seen.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL - that's why I keep adding "just one more" species.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I like Panda because of the mask. Duplicareus and Adolfoi has it too, but I like it without the black line along the back.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

microsis and habrosus do it for me. they're so small and puppy-like.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen the microsis, what do they look like?


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

this isn't my photo, but this is what they look like. They're a little smaller than the habrosus, at least the ones I have are.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Aspidoras pauciradiatus_ is the mellowvision's microcories name.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

KatjaT said:


> _Aspidoras pauciradiatus_ is the mellowvision's microcories name.


And right now is the season to get them....)
Don't miss this one if you are into smaller Corys.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

^^^^are those compatible with peppered's?


There are too many cories to list that I like, whats not to like about them?

My favorite would have to be peppereds before I saw the micro's


----------



## Ivy (May 7, 2009)

I love my school of panda cories. I have 5 and they are a joy to watch. Actually, the tank is theirs and build around their needs. All the other inhabitants are really kind of there for the pandas entertainment. They are active during certain times a day and swim around the tank in the whole group. They are very social and dependent on each other and they all have different personalities. If the others won't school, I even have 2 of them that will school for a few minutes with the Danios. The danios are kind of fast so it doesn't last long but it is funny to watch. I even have a powder blue gourami that is often part of their school, following them around and eating with them. It wouldn't be much of a tank without my pandas....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

sterbai or oiapoquensis


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

And below are a few very cute Corys that people haven't mentioned(pics from Google search):

Corydoras atropersonatus









Corydoras similis









Corydoras weitzmani









Corydoras rabauti (juvenile)









I am not sure if Corys are a good fit for any style of planted tanks though, don't think they like high-CO2, thick bottom(hard to maintain clean) & heavily lighted environment. And also Corys need to eat a lot comparing to most other fish used in planted tanks, that could be a problem in terms of keeping the eco-system 'balanced'. Just my opinion.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I really like the rabauti and atropersonatus! Are they hard to find?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I like every single one of them. I am thinking to get some in the fall. 

Ivy, can you tell more about your cory tank set up? What substrate, plants, water parameter, tank size, how many are in school, what they like to eat, etc.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

rich815 said:


> I really like the rabauti and atropersonatus! Are they hard to find?


Based on your location(the aquarium hobby seems to be popular and well-developed in the Bay Area), you should be able to find them in fish stores from time to time.

The adult C. rabauti looks totally different though:


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

I have Schultzei Blacks. Lovely fish and not as common as some of the others 










AC


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

My Corys do quite well in my low tech planted tanks. I haven't tried them myself, yet, in a high tech tank but I know several people that keep them in their high tech tanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I love all Cory's, but I think the adolphoi is my all time favorite. Panda's are a close second.


----------

